# Lets see your CR2 lights.



## mut (May 18, 2005)

I know that there are a lot of flashlights out there now that use the CR2 batteries. 
Here are some of mine.






The first one is a KI with the MJIII buck/boost at 500mA (I think)
The second one is a BlackBird with a MM WO (I think)
The third one is a custome one of made by Chief_Wiggum has a DB/700 and uses 2xCR2 cells.
The fourth one is a Proto TnC with a 5W that uses 2xCR2 cells.
That's all for now, will try to post some more sometime soon.


mut


----------



## cy (May 18, 2005)

Mut's got the market cornered on 2x CR2 lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtice (May 19, 2005)

Just one here.

Larry CR2
Hey, if your only gonna have one, you might as well have the best, right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## McGizmo (May 19, 2005)

jtice,
My LL-CR2 needs to go to weight watcher's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif






EDIT: My Jetts22 BB and Katokichi were hiding behind a couple big lights and missed the role call! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## CroMAGnet (May 19, 2005)

Hey Don! Can you make that A3 any SHINYer!





That's a sweeet group-o-lites!


----------



## cy (May 19, 2005)

opss,, forgot about this one..


----------



## SolarFlare (May 19, 2005)

A small but good lookin collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Kiessling (May 19, 2005)

CR2-II





Black L1 head with BB600 LuxV on 2 x CR2 and McE2S modded in E2D-Cap

bernie


----------



## Rothrandir (May 20, 2005)

nothing special here, just a titanium larrylight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## cy (May 20, 2005)

nice ti light!


----------



## Ginseng (May 20, 2005)

Very nice stuff, guys!

Wilkey


----------



## unnerv (May 20, 2005)

The mclux on the right is a 2xcr2 BB700 W3T lux5





My 1st light made from scratch, cr2 MM+ R2H


----------



## Ledean (May 20, 2005)

Yea really magnificient lights !!


----------



## CroMAGnet (May 20, 2005)

Nice stuff Patrick! I like the little notch in the one from scratch.


----------



## teststrips (May 20, 2005)

I don't have any cr2 lights yet, but I've been waiting and waiting for the CR2 Ion to become available.... My solitaire mod's body is getting pretty ugly, but I know the moment I change bodies, Endeavor (sp?) will get all of the problems he's had smoothed out.


----------



## greenLED (May 20, 2005)

I've been thinking about chopping down an Infinity to make a CR2 fit in there... not as nice as all these lights, but it might work.


----------



## mtbkndad (May 21, 2005)

Take the center light out of SolarFlare's collection and you have mine.
When I get the Sterling Silver Raw I may post a pic of my 3 Raws.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 22, 2005)

All I have in the way of flashlights that use CR2 cells are these two:





LED-Lenser V2 Triplex (from before they switched to another battery type)





Vortex KC1


----------



## Frenchyled (May 22, 2005)

Nice Cr2 Flashlights guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

Just my small CR2 collection (for the moment /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif )


----------



## Endeavour (May 22, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*teststrips said:*
I don't have any cr2 lights yet, but I've been waiting and waiting for the CR2 Ion to become available.... My solitaire mod's body is getting pretty ugly, but I know the moment I change bodies, Endeavor (sp?) will get all of the problems he's had smoothed out. 

[/ QUOTE ]

These the ones you're talking about?






Yep, those are still off in a drawer, not seeing the light of day, or ridding the night of dark, I've got one working one and another off on loan to someone. But that's my collection of CR2 lights for now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Pretty nice lights you all have got - been caught up doing other builds lately, but I may have to start looking more seriously at some of the other offerings too, don't have too many miniature lights here, could use a couple more. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## thesurefire (May 22, 2005)

Very nice collections guys, but I must say if I could choose only one, I would have to take Dons shiny A3.


----------



## Frenchyled (May 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*thesurefire said:*
Very nice collections guys, but I must say if I could choose only one, I would have to take Dons shiny A3. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hehe /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Me TOO /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif


----------



## McGizmo (May 23, 2005)

Hey, I'm glad you like it! There *should* be a couple available before too long. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## Pydpiper (May 23, 2005)

Nice collections guys! I had no idea there were so many different variations.
Shine on!


----------



## McGizmo (May 25, 2005)

Here's a two stage, constant current unit I finally finished:







No where near as small as Roth's but it is 6-4. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## jtice (May 26, 2005)

Really nice light Don, I went to your website an dtook a look at it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Like the different way you found to use the tritium. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## orb (May 26, 2005)

That is one great looking Ti light Don.
Of to make one for myself right now. Lol!


----------



## McGizmo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks guys! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

I have wanted a Ti flashlight for about 20 years now. I remember buying a sapphire crystal window about that long ago with intent of using it in a light. This was well before high power LED's and I knew nothing about flashlights, other than knowing that I wanted a titanium one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Since Ti should be considered a thermos when it comes to thermal relief or total lack there of, I have stayed away from my dream since I got involved in making LED lights. (I have tried to talk PK into a Ti A2 but to no avail. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ) Now that the efficacy has improved and we have efficient drivers that can control the output, I figured I could go for it. On low, this light is driving the LED at 29 mA. I believe the sterling silver heat sink that is soldered to the LED slug is adequate in thermal relief of the LED at this level of drive. My high output or "turbo" mode is a whopping 350 mA but I only plan to use this for short runs and again, I think it would take a while for the interior of the thermos to get into the danger zone, thermally speaking, if it even would. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif I am using a wonderful TY0J LED, compliments of orb in this light so the flux at these output levels is quite impressive!!! Using a couple PD's over the last 5 months where the typical aplication only required a low 30mA of output made me realize that such a low output was viable and not just a parlor trick of limited value.


----------



## marcspar (May 26, 2005)

Don,

Is there a glimmer of a chance that you will make some more of these for public consumption?

Marc


----------



## McGizmo (May 26, 2005)

Marc,
This light took over a day and some broken and melted drill bits. No way will I personally make any more to sell. Since orb has access to a shop that is willing to turn Ti, perhaps he, Wayne Y. and I could collaborate on such a project. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif I would think that available time, costs and real interest could work against such an undertaking.


----------



## bmstrong (May 26, 2005)

>>I would think that available time, costs and real interest could work against such an undertaking. 

Don: Never underestimate the power of TI! If you guys could do it, and make it halfway cost effective? I'm sure we'll line up around the block for it...


----------



## orb (May 26, 2005)

I do love the look of this light, & I did take a look at those Vial Holes & thought how many drill's may have bit the dust.
From my Ltd knowledge It is a true one off light. A production nightmare. I do things here which are one off's & take me a day or more, then you think ah good idea to get these made. Then the CNC shop gives you his price
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
Every thing you do once can be done many times again, Of course when it's noval cutting edge (Blunt Ti Joke) there is always extra cost.
Still looks great Don.


----------



## tvodrd (May 26, 2005)

Nobody noticed the (heat) discoloration on Roth's bezel? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif (19/32 drill bit and workpiece went simulteaneously cherry red! 6-4 is evil!)

Hey Don, when you gonna do somethin' with that chunk of tungsten? (It's much friendlier! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ) 

Larry


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 26, 2005)

Larry, I noticed it. Battle scarred!


----------



## McGizmo (May 26, 2005)

Larry,
I am saving it for something special! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I decided I wanted this Ti light to function as well as possible so I added milled flutes to the head for better finger grip. 






BTW, this light had color on the battery tube as well until I took it off with some 3M ScotchBright abrasive. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## tvodrd (May 26, 2005)

Carbide cutters and flood coolant! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (Nice, Don!) I wish I had your skills on the anodizing side! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Larry


----------



## mike125 (Jun 8, 2005)

Cy, is that an M3 bezel on an Aleph body ? With a P60 lamp ? That thing rocks ! How does it work ?


----------



## chiphead (Jun 17, 2005)

Where do ya'll find these(CR2)units?

chiphead


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 26, 2005)

This thread is now out of the basement and topside again! It was tough to find down there. For a while I thought I was a Goncz-er. Sorry, old joke.  

KI and KI-T lights are CR2 lights.


----------



## Ledean (Nov 26, 2005)

Great photo trueblue. That looks really bright.

Here is my cr2 light. Originally a minimag.


----------



## Roy (Nov 27, 2005)

Top to battom:

Vortex KC1
Fire~Fly II w/CR-2 body
Advancemart LED-050CR2
AA MiniMag for scale


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 30, 2005)

I had forgottten about this thread, and have added a few CR2 lights since I last posted. The little (modded) Aleph on the right won major favor with me Thanksgiving weekend out at the Mojave shack! It has an Atomic6 neck lanyard, and beats the heck out of reaching in my pocket! ( :thumbsup: Don!) For EDC, well, There's the one with 5 tritium vials. (One showing. :green: )





Larry


----------



## leukos (Dec 2, 2005)

Not as fancy as most of yours, but it's been finding some time on my neck.


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 2, 2005)

_L-r: Aleph 3/CR2/917DB TWOK, Raw T-bin, Raw U-bin, JIL 1.3W Up._


----------



## Roy (Dec 9, 2005)

Here's my CR2's:

Fire~FlyII/CR2, Advancedmart 050cr2, Vortex KC1, and NexTorch MM/CR2





I'm still awaiting my Black Bird CR2 which is still out there in la la land.


----------



## Cones (Dec 9, 2005)

A few of mine.  

Mark


----------



## greenLED (Dec 9, 2005)

Cones are those stamps on the Raw because of the silver?


----------



## Cones (Dec 9, 2005)

greenLED said:


> Cones are those stamps on the Raw because of the silver?


 
Yes, all explained in full, in the review here :- http://www.cones-stuff.co.uk/ORB%203W%20RAW%20Silver.htm

HTH

Mark


----------



## greenLED (Jun 13, 2006)

Time to resurrect a thread! 

Finally got around to taking some good pics of my only CR2 light:





This is my favorite light for EDC. It is a very special little light; aside from the fact that I received it as a personal gift from tvodrd (he called it a POS), I hear (from CY) that only 2 of these lights were made (CY has the other one).

In a nutshell: it has the head of a Li-14430 light (or a CR2-II?), with a custom cutdown and turned NX-05 optic. The body is a cutdown ArcAA, bored and rethreaded to fit a CR2 battery. The light runs off a MM+ short-stacked sammie, powering a RWOJ Lux. There is a (temperamental) FF two-stage switch on the body. I couldn't resist and added _truckloads _of pure blue GID paint to the inside of the bezel; the GID's so freaking bright when fully charged that it'll project a shadow from 1-3 feet away from a wall!  The lanyard is an aged leather monkey fist knot; I tie those so you can't see the ends. 

Here are a couple of more shots for you to drool over:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



My wife once asked me how much this light was worth... :lolsign:  ...if I can help it, it's one of those things they'll have to pry off my dead cold hands. :nana: 

:thanks: Larry!


----------

